# Hi



## RebeccaD (May 18, 2014)

Hi my is RebeccaD and I love to write.


----------



## TheYellowMustang (May 18, 2014)

Welcome! You'll feel right at home then. 

When you've made ten posts you're welcome to share some of your work in our creative forums


----------



## aj47 (May 18, 2014)

Hello!  And welcome.  What sorts of genres do you like to write?


----------



## J Anfinson (May 18, 2014)

Hello there. Once you get those ten posts in, you might think about entering our *LM Fiction Competition*- where a panel of four judges (volunteering members) critique the entries and assign a score. The winner gets a medal and a one-month subscription to FOWF (friends of writing forums).


----------



## Gumby (May 18, 2014)

Welcome to the site, Rebecca. We all share your love of writing.


----------



## Nickleby (May 18, 2014)

This is a site for people who love to write, so you should fit right in. We try to keep the place friendly and inviting, so if you run into any trouble, contact a staff member. Welcome to Writing Forums.


----------



## A_Jones (May 18, 2014)

Welcome welcome!  Good to have you here!  I love to write too!   I look forward to reading your stuff!


----------



## Bishop (May 19, 2014)

RebeccaD said:


> Hi my is RebeccaD and I love to write.



Damn straight! 

Welcome to the writing forums, RebeccaD!
Writing Forums: Writing Required!


----------



## Blade (May 19, 2014)

:hi:Welcome to the forums. You have come to the right place to meet other writers.:eagerness:


----------



## Pandora (May 19, 2014)

Welcome RebeccaD nice to have you here! :smile:


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 25, 2014)

Welcome to the website that everyone will say "My name is ________, and I love to write!" Home. Hope you enjoy the forums!


----------

